# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Shed insulation

## BURLIN

Hi all, 
I am building a 3x3m colorbond corrugated shed with 100m C-Purlins I am thinking of insulating the walls and roof, problem is insulation not so cheap, I been looking around and I found 3mm floor boards insulation which is mould and mildew resistant for a much cheaper price, I was wandering if it's ok to use it on the shed? Or if anyone has used such thing in the past? 
Thanks in advance
BURLIN

----------

